# Allura's puppy video 10 - 11 wks old



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

YouTube - Allura


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great video! Your girl is very cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Allura sure is a beautiful little golden girl.


----------



## Sadie's mom (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my she's so cute!


----------

